# termite collecting methods?



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

I went and collected some termites about a month ago and it wasn't the most fun ever. Splitting the log and trying to tap them into a container.... So I was wondering how everyone collects theirs? 

I had an interesting idea....to use a hand held vacuum and go into the forest and as im hacking the log up just suck them up as they emerge. I am going to visit some relatives up in the mountains tomorrow and I am going to try this and see how it works....

Kevin


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Termite trap! I’ve never tried it, but we don't have too many termites in my neck of the woods.
Building a Termite Trap ? gathering termites as food for poison frogs and other small amphibians and reptiles | That Reptile Blog


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

well sadly the vacuum didn't go so well.......worked good except about 75 % of the termites were splattered on the inside of the vacuum. I will try and pad the inside of it and try again when I back to my aunts for thanksgiving. 

So I ended up collecting them the old fashioned way just by chopping up the log and banging them out of it.... I still got way more than necessary ( currently only 5 frogs) but I will now set up some colonies and use some for feeding.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the termite traps work well, i have used them in the past, all you have to do is just strip the carboard and get thoudsands of termites in a short time.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

You need a lot of them to get lucky 10-ish. No I'm not kidding. 
#1Take a PVC pipe about 3 feet long 4-5" in diameter. 
#2 Cap the end that goes in the ground. 
#3 For the top half of the pipe drill TONS of holes in the PVC 1/2 inch should do. 
#4 Fill the PVC pipe with DRY Aspen wood, Cork chunks and cardboard.
#5 Bury it up to the top.
#6 Cover it with a board.
#7 Check it often.

#8 Profit.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I just walk into the woods split open a pine brach and hundreds fall out.
Living in the south east US helps.
Anyone worry about Chytrid when feeding termites?


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I have it much easier.

I go to the coast and find a termite nest, usually a ball in a branch, chop off a nice piece, put it in a bag and bring it home.

Once it's home I just chop pieces from the main nest and hit it with a piece of wood into a sweater box. Once I have enough I just empty the contents into a plastic cup and then sprinkle the termites to all my frogs. The remaining piece of nest goes back into the plastic bag for future termite collecting.

My termites don't survive the weather where I live and only last a little under 2 weeks, but it's a good snack for the frogs, and they all love them. I still haven't seen the pumilio or the thumbs eating them, but I rarely see them eating.


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I would like to set a trap but I only visit my aunt 2-3 times a year.....so I wouldn't be able to tend to the trap. 

I put the termites into 3 containers, 1 batch for feeding and the other 2 will be to try and culture them. Here is one of the containers in under 24 hours after being put in there. They have made lots of tunnels in the coco fiber soil. They work very quickly....its kind of like watching an ant farm. The pics are of the underside of the container. 

Kevin


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i want a termite farm!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Bump......

Thinking about giving this method a try


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The termite trap? It works very well.

I'm not a fan of the whole splitting open the log thing. Destroying some major habitat there.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I have used one of these before with great success! 










Just get some airline tubing and a bottle. I just heated up a nail, poked 2 holes in the cap, and sealed up around the tube with super glue. You provide the suction so you don't have to worry about them getting squished. *edit* Another thing I forgot was: I made the "intake" tube go around 2/3 of the way down the bottle. **

One modification I would recommend is making the airline tubing pretty long. On both ends. This way you can just set the bottle down, bite the tube you are sucking through, use one hand for log breaking/flipping, and the other for vacuuming the little guys up.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Feel free to come to my place and collect all you want and those big black ants too...lol!!! I just go out with a rubbermade container and bank one log and good for a very long time...lol


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

TimStout said:


> Anyone worry about Chytrid when feeding termites?


Yes, as well as Coccidia and lungworms. Anybody know the risks? I've thought about purchasing/hunting termites before but have hesitated over such worries.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

anyone got any tips for locating these bad boys now im from the back woods of west by god virginia and i still cant find any of these guys i guess its just me
-scotty


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

If you have a machete or axe I would recommend bringing one.

I found a good time to go hunting is when the sun is shining and it's kind of hot out. I have found them in mostly pine logs. Giving a log a kick you can feel if it's nice and somethat solid or kind of mushy and hollow/light feeling. You want the more solid logs. After you try hacking a few of the wrong ones apart you can tell the difference just by sight.

If the log is small enough you can just roll it over and see if any termites are moving from the ground and into the log. If it is too big you can take your machete and pry off a couple of layers of log and see if you've gotten lucky.

Sometimes it can take a while to find a good log. A lot of times I have found fire ants and termites living together in the same log, literally right ontop of one another. You can still find them on cloudy days, but it seems like more are in the logs warming up and eating on sunny days.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe well no axe and no machete but i do have a 16" bowie i guess that will have to do if not i always have explosives remember there is no human problem that the correct application of explosives cannot solve
-scotty


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Hahaha. That is very correct. In fact, I do it for a living 

The large knife should do the trick!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

So I saw this toy in Target today after reading this post and thought it would be the perfect item for collecting termites. It serves the same purpose as the mini vac idea, but it is much gentler.

Extreme Bug Vac : Target


----------

